# LS2 Engine noise



## joegoat (Apr 27, 2005)

My LS2 is making a "ticking" noise. Sounds to me like lifters, piston slap or exhaust leak. The dealer is telling me this is normal. It's hard to tell exactly where the noise is coming from. Is anyone else experiencing the same? I have heard that GM engines have this problem and that there are many unhappy people out there.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

It's hard to describe the sound I hear, it's almost like a ticking, but on mine it's the fanbelt spinning.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes, even the LS1 makes the noise as well as the 4.8's,5.3's, and the 6.0's. I work for GM and it used to piss me off every time I started my car and would here it. They said there was nothing you could do for it so I put on my l.t.'s and loudmouth exhaust and it's not nearly as noticeable.....this just happens to be a 1550.00 + solution.. :willy:


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

joegoat said:


> My LS2 is making a "ticking" noise. Sounds to me like lifters, piston slap or exhaust leak. The dealer is telling me this is normal. It's hard to tell exactly where the noise is coming from. Is anyone else experiencing the same? I have heard that GM engines have this problem and that there are many unhappy people out there.


I've had 2 LS1's that did it,and friends LS1 also does it. This LS2 does it also, but not as bad. My LS6 did not seem to do it though. It's not really a problem, just a different sound than most people are accustomed to hearing.


----------

